# New here in IL - looking for dr to treat Hashi's



## turtlediva (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm so glad to have found this forum. In early August I was "diagnosed" with Hashimotos. I have many hypothyroid symptoms (fatigue, cold intolerance, weight gain despite everything, irregular periods, heart palpatations, and now hair loss) but my values (TSH, and all the T's) are within normal range. My antibodies are high. My doctor never came out and said "Hashimotos" but I know that is what it is from research. Also, when I spoke with my very brilliant chiropractor, she knew exactly what was going on. (Hashi's) My regular dr wants me to have my thyroid levels checked every 6 mths to monitor. She said I am "prone" to hypothyroidism with the high antibodies. Obviously, she has a different view on what high antibodies mean (from what I have read and what other people have said). 
My main question is this... does anyone know of a doctor in the Chicago (west suburbs preferrably) that treats Hashi's. I'm having a very hard time finding someone that will treat me based on symptoms alone. (and from reading some threads - some of you are so lucky to have someone that will - and have had success!!)
Thanks for all of your help!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

turtlediva said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm so glad to have found this forum. In early August I was "diagnosed" with Hashimotos. I have many hypothyroid symptoms (fatigue, cold intolerance, weight gain despite everything, irregular periods, heart palpatations, and now hair loss) but my values (TSH, and all the T's) are within normal range. My antibodies are high. My doctor never came out and said "Hashimotos" but I know that is what it is from research. Also, when I spoke with my very brilliant chiropractor, she knew exactly what was going on. (Hashi's) My regular dr wants me to have my thyroid levels checked every 6 mths to monitor. She said I am "prone" to hypothyroidism with the high antibodies. Obviously, she has a different view on what high antibodies mean (from what I have read and what other people have said).
> My main question is this... does anyone know of a doctor in the Chicago (west suburbs preferrably) that treats Hashi's. I'm having a very hard time finding someone that will treat me based on symptoms alone. (and from reading some threads - some of you are so lucky to have someone that will - and have had success!!)
> Thanks for all of your help!!!!


Hi there, turtlediva!! Welcome to the board.

High titers of Antimicrosomal Antibodies (TPO) don't always suggest Hashimoto's. I am "assuming" you mean the above. There are many many antibodies so we need to be specific.

Anyway, you might find this of interest..........

What does the test result mean?

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease.

In general, their presence suggests that there is autoimmune thyroid involvement and the higher the level, the more likely that is. Rising levels may be more significant than stable levels as they indicate an increase in autoimmune activity.

Please note the words "indicate and suggest"; this means further testing should be done to confirm.

I will say this much, if you do have Hashimoto's, you do need to find a good doc who understands how to treat this.

Have you had a sonogram or a radioactive uptake scan?

Once again, welcome and hopefully someone from your area will be able to recommend a good doc for you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have a recommendation but if I was in your shoes I would write a letter and send it to half a dozen endocrinologists in your area, being very specific in that you want someone who will treat on the basis of symptomology, as opposed to test results only.

Hey, the worst that could happen is that no one responds.

I don't recommend calling the doctors because you're sure to get some office clerk who says that the doctor treats thyroid conditions and hasn't a clue what the doctor uses as a basis of measurement when prescribing treatment.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

I doctor in Peoria... (I live in between Chicago & Peoria)

Currently I can't get him to see my "symptoms" as more then just that... but I really like him. On our very first appt he spent over 1 hour with us talking & listening, & explaining, etc

Trying to do things his way ... now my symptoms (almost exact to yours) are worsening ... therefore I emailed him & asked for more tests. He has ONLY ran TSH on me since my first visit in December.

My history is 1/2 thyroid removed due to nodules.
other 1/2 now has growing nodules.
raising thyroid meds to lower numbers & the numbers are going up instead.

If you want his name... let me know! and I can let you know if he listens to my request &/or if he treats me too.....


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Leslie,

Sounds like you should become friends with TurtleDiva and both send out mass mailings.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Sounds like you should become friends with TurtleDiva and both send out mass mailings.


No kidding... right? LOL 
I am giving my Endo a shot with all of my requests I just sent him... we will see his response from that! I think his response will tell me alot - as if he is open minded or he is always right!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry! I don't know anything about Chicago but if you become crazy desperate I have a great doctor in St. Louis. She treats me based on symptoms and has helped me go from wanting to die I felt so bad to feeling almost normal again. Her name is Dr. Naseer. I am used to travel, I also have a specialist in New York for another medical issue. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you find the help you need quickly.


----------



## drahaskell (Oct 1, 2010)

Seeing most endos is a game of russian roulette. You will never know if they are any good unless you are well informed about Hashimoto's. I am a physician and have heard so many horror stories from Hashimoto's patients and what they've been through even though they thought they were going to the best.

If I might suggest... I am hosting a free webinar on Hashimoto's. I'll take you through the medical research on the subject which explains the cause of this condition, the use of lab testing, some really effective nutrients for reducing thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies and a review of the 3 kinds of thyroid medication and which is the best, and how to use it.

I've been in practice for 27 years and published two books, one on optimizing thyroid hormones and the other on Hashimoto's.

I hope you can join me. Simply go to our site at HopeForHashimotos.com for more info and to sign up.

All the best,
Dr. Alexander Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------

